# First time seeing one of these



## drm

Never seen a gfi like this before.


----------



## jwjrw

Can't say I have either....


----------



## Chris Kennedy

drm said:


> Never seen a gfi like this before.





jwjrw said:


> Can't say I have either....



You guys must be under 40.


----------



## jwjrw

Chris Kennedy said:


> You guys must be under 40.




Yep be 38 in december.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger

Chris Kennedy said:


> You guys must be under 40.



So .... ah .... No I have never seen one. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

It's installed wrong BTW... That u shaped slot needs to point down.


----------



## 480sparky

Chris Kennedy said:


> You guys must be under 40.


Under 60.......... :thumbsup:



Jlarson said:


> It's installed wrong BTW... That u shaped slot needs to point down.


Then the labeling would be upside-down.


----------



## Jlarson

480sparky said:


> Then the labeling would be upside-down.


Who gives a f*ck about the labeling, the ground _has_ to point down. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Jlarson

480sparky said:


>


Good to see photoshop is working out for ya :laughing:

BTW I can read upside down no problem...


----------



## 480sparky

Jlarson said:


> Good to see photoshop is working out for ya :laughing:
> 
> BTW I can read upside down no problem...



U29ycnksIEkgZG9uJ3QgaGF2ZSBQaG90b3Nob3AuDQoNCk5vdywgY2FuIHlvdSByZWFkIHRoaXM/


----------



## Jlarson

480sparky said:


> U29ycnksIEkgZG9uJ3QgaGF2ZSBQaG90b3Nob3AuDQoNCk5vdywgY2FuIHlvdSByZWFkIHRoaXM/


:sleep1:


----------



## 480sparky

Jlarson said:


> :sleep1:


So your answer must be 'no'. :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson

480sparky said:


> So your answer must be 'no'. :whistling2:


:sleep1:


----------



## Bob Badger

480sparky said:


> U29ycnksIEkgZG9uJ3QgaGF2ZSBQaG90b3Nob3AuDQoNCk5vdywgY2FuIHlvdSByZWFkIHRoaXM/


Universal code for Tool.


----------



## 480sparky

Bob Badger said:


> Universal code for Tool.


Nope. :no:


----------



## Chris Kennedy

Funny stuff guys.:laughing::thumbsup:

Christ me kill me, I'm starting to like ET.


----------



## Split Bolt

I've actually installed some of those a LONG time ago! Some of you young guys might not believe this, but combination plates with "block" configurations (or GFI or Decora, depending on which side of the river you come from) were not readily available everywhere, especially in weatherproof plates. We rarely ganged GFI receptacles with existing devices for that reason. Put it nearby and you could use the plate that came with it. These enabled ganging with readily available plates. Also hard to believe now is the color choice back then. Ivory or brown, no white!


----------



## Split Bolt

480sparky said:


> U29ycnksIEkgZG9uJ3QgaGF2ZSBQaG90b3Nob3AuDQoNCk5vdywgY2FuIHlvdSByZWFkIHRoaXM/


Cornpatch speak?


----------



## Jlarson

Chris Kennedy said:


> Funny stuff guys.:laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> Christ me kill me, I'm starting to like ET.


:laughing::laughing: 

ET is way better than MH, I was only able to manage 3 posts over there before I fell asleep.


----------



## Chris Kennedy

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> ET is way better than MH, I was only able to manage 3 posts over there before I fell asleep.



Yeah, well I just read some other current threads and I have changed my mind, I'm going to hang out with the inspectors at Advanced and bust their chops.


----------



## Bob Badger

480sparky said:


> Nope. :no:



Whatever it is it means to you .... it still screams 

_TOOL_​


----------



## Bob Badger

Jlarson said:


> ET is way better than MH, I was only able to manage 3 posts over there before I fell asleep.


Perfect, so you ran away again, that will save some deleting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson

Bob Badger said:


> Perfect, so you ran away again, that will save some deleting.:thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing: I was waiting to see how long it would take you to say something.


----------



## erics37

Chris Kennedy said:


> Christ me kill me, I'm starting to like ET.


Who doesn't? Classic movie.

:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger

erics37 said:


> Who doesn't? Classic movie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky

Bob Badger said:


> Whatever it is it means to you .... it still screams
> 
> _TOOL_​



Only to someone like you. And thankfully, there's only one of you.


----------



## Bob Badger

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing: I was waiting to see how long it would take you to say something.


I had to approve your damn post the other day, it felt wrong.


----------



## Jlarson

Bob Badger said:


> I had to approve your damn post the other day, it felt wrong.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: YES my evil plan is working, not as well as planed though, I was hoping my latest post would incite some sort of UL riot.


Bwhaahaaahaaaahaaaaa...


----------



## Bob Badger

480sparky said:


> Only to someone like you.


I think you are making a large assumption. :laughing:



> And thankfully, there's only one of you.


One of a kind. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

If I'm not mistaken, those GFCI's like that were Square D brand.


----------



## Jlarson

Bob Badger said:


> ... it felt wrong.


What was wrong with it, the fact a cool person had signed up over there or that you for some reason had power over the smarter person?


----------



## Chris Kennedy

MDShunk said:


> If I'm not mistaken, those GFCI's like that were Square D brand.


Marc is over 40.


----------



## MDShunk




----------



## jwjrw

Jlarson said:


> What was wrong with it, the fact a smart, cool person had signed up over there or that you for some reason had power over the smarter person?




There are several things wrong with this post.....one bob knows more about electrical work than two of you put together would...:whistling2:
the second thing..... I can't prove for sure and don't really want to admit is that you may be intelligent or at least more intelligent than the turnip 480 mentioned the other night...or even me but..... bob does come across much smarter...maybe to one who does not know him a big ass (J/K bob) but I gotta vote badger is smarter than jlarson poll I'm gonna do.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

This is an ageist, incorrect stereotype, I have seen them and I'm not over 40. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

jwjrw said:


> There are several things wrong with this post.....one bob knows more about electrical work than two of you put together would...


Why in the hell would you guys want two of me around? If I'm not being insulting enough just tell me.  

Bob might win in a code competition but, I have been hacking it in the field a long time...


----------



## 480sparky

Bob Badger said:


> One of a kind. :thumbsup:


A legend in your own mind. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw

Jlarson said:


> Why in the hell would you guys want two of me around? If I'm not being insulting enough just tell me.
> 
> Bob might win in a code competition but, I have been hacking it in the field a long time...




I would say you seem to know more than the average turnip around here but you'll get a big head and then we will have to make fun of you for that too...:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger

480sparky said:


> A legend in your own mind. :laughing:


It gives me a fan base of 1.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

Bob Badger said:


> It gives me a fan base of 1.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:

BTW I can edit my sig line over there now.


----------



## MDShunk

Bob Badger said:


> It gives me a fan base of 1.:laughing:


For a long time, my Facebook declared "You have no friends". :laughing: Sounds about right, to me. 

I forgot I even had a Facebook.


----------



## Bob Badger

Jlarson said:


> BTW I can edit my sig line over there now.


BTW I can edit your sig line over there. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

Bob Badger said:


> BTW I can edit your sig line over there. :laughing:


Well as long as you don't mind mine here you won't mind mine there. :laughing:

I was going to use What's up iwire? though...


----------



## Jlarson

jwjrw said:


> I would say you seem to know more than the average turnip around here but you'll get a big head and then we will have to make fun of you for that too...:whistling2:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TOOL_5150

under 30, seen and pulled out 2 of them before.

~Matt


----------



## frenchelectrican

I only see two of like that before and it pretty rare to see that kind of GFCI receptale in that format.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## etb

under 30 as well, but have only seen one, and that was in passing.


----------



## superdeez

Under 30 also and haven't seen one, but not surprised. Now who has installed a GFI switch before? It's a 20a GFI with no receptacle holes and the test button reads "OFF" and the reset button reads "ON"


----------



## doubleoh7

superdeez said:


> Under 30 also and haven't seen one, but not surprised. Now who has installed a GFI switch before? It's a 20a GFI with no receptacle holes and the test button reads "OFF" and the reset button reads "ON"


I think you mean a dead front GFCI. It is to feed downstrean devices.


----------



## Split Bolt

superdeez said:


> Under 30 also and haven't seen one, but not surprised. Now who has installed a GFI switch before? It's a 20a GFI with no receptacle holes and the test button reads "OFF" and the reset button reads "ON"


That's what you use to get GFCI protection on required bathroom lights, fans, etc. easily without putting them on with the receptacle circuit. If you use a normal GFCI receptacle in a bathroom on the lighting circuit, it is a violation. (I know you can put lights on the recept. ckt. if it's feeding only that bathroom, but that's just cheesy, especially when the homeowner is using the 1875 watt hair dryer and causing the lights to dim!) You also see those a lot on hot tub control boxes.


----------



## Shockdoc

I actually have one of those in use. kept it on a gut job and used it in a handi box for my jacuzzi. Wish they still made them.:thumbup:


----------



## drsparky

Shockdoc said:


> I actually have one of those in use. kept it on a gut job and used it in a handi box for my jacuzzi. Wish they still made them.:thumbup:


They still make them they are called: _dead front GFCI_.


----------



## bobelectric

First generation device that fit into a box.The duplex gfi needed a 1/2 " extension ring.


----------



## ce2two

If i recall ,i worked with them back in 1980,time sure does fly?


----------



## Shockdoc

drsparky said:


> They still make them they are called: _dead front GFCI_.


Yes they do, but they don't include the single receptacle on a duplex configuiration.


----------



## JoeKP

I'm under 30, and I have seen and removed about 30. And I have a few in a box as temps, or for an odd job...


----------



## danhasenauer

MDShunk said:


> If I'm not mistaken, those GFCI's like that were Square D brand.


+1
It's a Square D Kwik Gard device.
We installed/used them @ Eastman Kodak way back in the day before they moved to China/Mexico...


----------



## brian john

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> ET is way better than MH, I was only able to manage 3 posts over there before I fell asleep.



Better? But yes different. All trade, no BSing for the most part.

They do not make those anymore?


----------



## electricalperson

i have one of those gfci's in the bathroom of my gym


----------



## Dave Dawson

Jlarson said:


> It's installed wrong BTW... That u shaped slot needs to point down.


strictly speaking that device is installed properly. ever wire a hospital?


----------



## Jlarson

Dave Dawson said:


> strictly speaking that device is installed properly. ever wire a hospital?


Ugh hospital work. 

I was just joking about the ground up thing, someone always seems to bring up ground up V. down, that day I figured I'd do it :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Jlarson said:


> Ugh hospital work.
> 
> I was just joking about the ground up thing, someone always seems to bring up ground up V. down, that day I figured I'd do it :laughing:


 Its not funny any more:laughing::laughing:















Just Kidding:laughing:


----------



## RICK BOYD

you mean the writing should be upsidedown ,
are you from south of the equator?


----------



## Norcal

They were made by Bell Electric, then a SQ D company, now Hubbell owns them. have a old one around somewhere, maybe it will show up.


----------



## HARRY304E

RICK BOYD said:


> you mean the writing should be upsidedown ,
> are you from south of the equator?


Yes it should be..:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

HARRY304E said:


> Yes it should be..:laughing:


No one can take a ****ing ground up/down joke here.


----------



## highleg

Jlarson said:


> No one can take a ****ing ground up/down joke here.


I prefer racial and gender insensitive jokes myself.


----------



## RICK BOYD

*final solution*

here's my answer to make everyone happy

I was just joking about the ground up thing,


----------



## s.kelly

MDShunk said:


> For a long time, my Facebook declared "You have no friends". :laughing: Sounds about right, to me.
> 
> I forgot I even had a Facebook.


Sounds to me like someone is fishing for some friends.....

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hawkrod

Dave Dawson said:


> strictly speaking that device is installed properly. ever wire a hospital?


 Actually, I am going to go with "The fact that it has writing which *must* be installed right side up, proves that the ground up is the proper orientation and should finally put this discussion to rest. The fact that a manufacturer was so specific and made it clear which way it was to be installed is irrefutable proof." :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## highleg

I think there are certain things that should never be spoken about again. Starting with blue boxes and buried boxes, and ending with ground up or down and backstabing devices.


----------



## donl

Used to get them from our Square D wholesale house in the '70s....Before a decora style combo plate was available.


----------



## JoeKP

RICK BOYD said:


> here's my answer to make everyone happy
> 
> I was just joking about the ground up thing,


Left or right? Neutral up or down?


----------



## fdew

Ground up and down


----------



## RICK BOYD

fdew said:


> do those screw in or are they molded together


----------



## stars13bars2

fdew said:


> Ground up and down


 
I don't know how many times I have looked for one of those. Who makes that Thomas&GedneyAppleHindsDanielStoll?


----------

